# 76ers Upbeat About Holiday's Upside



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MAITLAND, Fla. -- He is, by nearly nine months, the youngest of 77 players here for the NBA Summer League, and 76ers rookie guard Jrue Holiday, who just turned 19 last month, certainly has as much in front of him as anyone in attendance.
> 
> On Thursday afternoon, it was a plate of Chik-fil-A nuggets and waffle fries, eaten shortly after he watched a joint team of 76ers and Nets lose for the fourth time in as many days.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/07/09/orlando.summer.league4/index.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jrue Holiday is this years Marcus Williams


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I just don't see it with this kid.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

My faith in Tony Dileo's scouting is absolute, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt. With the back-to-back picks of Young and Speights, I'll even give them a pass on Jrue if he fails. 

Haven't had the chance to watch Jrue too much, but I like that he seems focused on defense. My real worry is with their long-term strategy of drafting physically talented guys who are marginally skilled. They've done brilliantly so far, but at some point, you need more than that. 

I'm not sold on the basketball IQ of this team overall, and Jrue doesn't help.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

he can learn a lot just from practicing with all those underrated wingmen in Philly, along with Jordan's coaching

let's not write him off yet


----------

